# Virus!!!



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

A friend picked up a virus on here after 10 pm central time last night put her computer down took a tech 4 hrs to clean. Window popped up for anti spyware/virus she just clicked and tried to close and BAM DOA heads up!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been through that crap before. After it happened once I don't click on anything. I do a no, no and shut down with all programs still running. 

I'm pretty clueless on computers but it has worked every other time I get one of those windows.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i went thru that a month or so ago after my son had clicked on that sort of malware--but it took, literally, more than 16 hrs to clean up due to the fact that he had actually done it about 2 months previously. let a LOT of garbage in.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I also disabled pop-ups when I still used a PC.


----------



## Dave Robertson (Feb 4, 2009)

I've come here with 2 different computers, same Anti Virus software (Avira Antivir) and I get this virus popping up: HTML/Crypted.Gen - Malware I choose to quarantine or deny access and all is well, but it's weird to see that when coming to a forum.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me yesterday and today on this forum. It said trojan horse spyware, and quaratined it.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> A friend picked up a virus on here after 10 pm central time last night put her computer down took a tech 4 hrs to clean. Window popped up for anti spyware/virus she just clicked and tried to close and BAM DOA heads up!


When this happens people always blame the last site they were on, and forget about all the midget porn sites they've been watching all day. AV's will sometimes view a cookie as a threat.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I had the same thing a few days ago. I ran 3 scans and it found nothing.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> and forget about all the midget porn sites they've been watching all day.


<snort> Oh God....we are back to midget porn are we???? It's always midget porn somewhere on here when Doug is reading over my shoulder and then he wonders if it's really a dog board....LOL 

Never had an issue with this site, but will be definitely keeping my eyes open for anything.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My wife told me about a virus going around.
I woke up with the sniffles the other day. 8-[


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I never get to see any midget porn on this site. What a rip off !


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Have the same virus warning problem for about 3 day's now, when i browse to this forum.
Already mailed Mike, but haven't got a replay from him yet.

My virus scanner did block it, but than i coudn't post right, ( did remove all the Enter's from a message)
Now i have added the warning to the save list, i was getting crazy with those warnings...

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/360/virus1.jpg
http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2199/virus2o.jpg


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Saw this pop up on my Mom's pc this past weekend; just deleted, no problems. Haven't seen it pop up here at work, but we have a more extensive firewall system.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

I, too, had my virus scan pick up a nasty Trojan horse virus, after a few frustrating days of trying to get logged on. Quarantined and gone now (I hope). Did a virus scan in safe mode. 

Have the WDF members had their shots?!?!? :razz:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Nice it just aint me… wonder why I’m so insecure? I don’t know what it is but it makes the site pretty unusable for me. My spy ware is going nuts.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Maybe Elmo sent it... im outa here this stuff is attacking me harder than an Elmo dog


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The mighty duck man is bombing this site. That would fit.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The mighty duck man is bombing this site. That would fit.


That's the very first thing that came to my mind but I didn't want to say anything.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

I had the same thing happen on my home pc. Been going on for a few days now, only when I browse WDF. I get a popup asking to block, quarantine, etc. Everytime I browse a new page though, the anti virus pops up again. No problems here at work. I wonder WTH? :?


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Of those that are affected, are you guys updating your virus software? Windows update?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Edward Egan said:


> Of those that are affected, are you guys updating your virus software? Windows update?


Ya, its up dated, its just my home that it shows up.. my office keeps this stuff out


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

My home updates daily as well, and I ran a full scan 2 days ago. Still the same deal.


----------

